# [EVDL] Panasonic's new 1.5 kWh battery



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.gizmag.com/panasonic-lithium-ion-battery-module/13030/?utm_source=Gizmag+Subscribers&utm_campaign=bc4c24641a-UA-2235360-4&utm_medium=email





-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20091005/6d1e4507/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

1.5 KW. Sounds like its designed for the Parallel Hybrid Market.




> Joseph Bonaparte wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

And It's Flat! Could be used under the floor or
as a raised bed. I don't know if other Lithiums are flat.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

8 kg is not equal to 8.6 lb

warmly,

Otin


On Mon, Oct 5, 2009 at 6:16 AM, Joseph Bonaparte <[email protected]


> > wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

But, for a journalist, that's not bad - at least his choice of units was
OK.
I'd generally expect something like : " ... 8 kg ( or, 6.4 inches)... "
Phil Marino



> Otin Kyad <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > 8 kg is not equal to 8.6 lb
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It's more like 18 pounds. For instance in my chopper I'd have a pack of less than 100 pounds and 58ah. In my Lepton scooter I would instead of a lead pack of 166 pounds and 50 ah it would be less than 40 pounds with more amp hours. Lawrence Rhodes......

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

